#ubuntu-sv 2012-01-16
<X4W> ?
#ubuntu-sv 2012-01-17
<mark33sv> fffff
<Malvoro> buenas noches
<mark33sv> NADA
<mark33sv> QUIT
<mark33sv> quit
#ubuntu-sv 2012-01-18
<jaime> hey ya termino la reunion
#ubuntu-sv 2012-01-20
<chus> aquie hay de la clase
<hiko_hitokiri> ! ubuntulog
<lubotu1> ubuntulog is a logging bot run on various Ubuntu channels. You can read the logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<hiko_hitokiri> lubotu1, log
<lubotu1> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
#ubuntu-sv 2012-01-22
<Palcos> hola?
<Palcos> hay alguien?
<Palcos> hoooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Palcos> hola
